# 2005 5.9l cummins overheating...yes, i've searched



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 2005 2500 with a 5.9l cummins that I plow with and it only overheats when i'm pushing snow... i have a 8'6" western ultramount i'm using. The fan clutch has been replaced, t-stat replaced with a lower temp t-stat, and i've checked and cleaned the radiator of any debris. I can't figure it out. Also, it was blowing oil out the breather tube. So I took the head off, and I found the piston ring broke on #1 cylinder and wore a deep drove on the passenger top side of the #1 cylinder wall, no other scoring or damage..... but it was running perfectly, no cel, no misfire, nothing. Well, that would solve the oil coming through the breather tube issue, but the main question is, would that also in some way cause the vehicle to overheat when under load?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

you don't have one of those mesh inserts in the grill do you
I know one year I installed a mesh insert and also added a snow flap and I was over heating bad on my 03 
you could look at an aftermarket electric cooling fan I think one brand is flexlite. Maybe air filter is really bad?
I have a cold air intake by afe


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

If you did not remove your radiator, you probably didn't get it totally clean. My 2002 Cummins was getting hot last summer, and I removed the radiator, degreased it and hosed it off. I know I could not have gotten all the grease and dirt off of it without removing it. It was 90% blocked!!

kevlars


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

As to the electric fan, i'm thinking i will have to put one on there, but concerning the dirt/debris behind the radiator, it didn't look bad when I took the radiator out a couple days ago to remove the engine. We'll see if the heating concern continues after I rebuild the engine.


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am just curious as I just got an 05 with the Cummins this spring...just how many miles are on your truck?


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

it's got 113k miles on it, but it was an arizona truck, so im thinking the dusty conditions got to it...


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't imagine dusty conditions would do that. There are ALOT of Cummins engines doing worse duty than that. I don't know what did cause it, but I don't think that would do it.

kevlars


----------

